# Blue tooth headphones Mono only



## Viz_jedi (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm running AOKP build 40 and cant seem to get the blue tooth headphones (jaybirdgear freedoms) to play in stereo. It will pair with them and play mono out the right ear only..

I have searched through the forums can can't tell if its a limitation of the ROM or if its my inexperience with the might awesome Kang settings. Or it might be the headphones, so i might return them and try a set of the Motorola BT headphones.

Any one able to help? I apologize if it been answered else where I just cant find it with my searches.

off topic ,, how do you get to the launcher settings if you disable the capacitive buttons.

Many Thanks to Team Kang for for a great daily driver ROM.

Cheers


----------

